# What’s your high score?



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fuel economy can be difficult to measure accurately but your car might give you an estimate of how you are doing. What's the biggest number you saw on a trip? Include your engine spec and route.










VW Golf 1.4 TSI 6-speed manual, full tank of 87 octane, ~70 miles of mostly interstate highway between Colorado Springs and Denver

If I really hypermile it I can get the number past 50. EPA highway is rated 37 which is roughly what I usually get in mixed driving.










Hypermiling on a local commute.

Disclaimers: these are trip computer estimates, I know there are other ways to calculate economy, computers are fallible, numbers aren't real, it's just a game, yes I know where the redline is on my car and don't drive like this all the time, if you disagree with something here just private message me


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

I've checked by hand a few times and the trip computer has always been within 2 of the actual mpg. True hypermilers can get more out of the car but I lack the patience to drive like that.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

My 2019 hyundai ioniq shits all over my 2015 Prius in gas mileage.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You guys have to admit that hybrids are playing the game on easy mode. Come on, let’s see some hypermiling in a Toyota 4Runner or Chevy Tahoe.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

30 easy all day. No matter what. No hybrid garbage either. Plus your pax has nice room to stay in. Tips have been given for this.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I only get around 25 mpg in my 2.0 Jeep. But gas here is $2.11 so it's not a big deal. And the car is paid off. Many of my trips are quick surge shuttles to and from the bars anyway, mostly 1-3 miles.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> 30 easy all day. No matter what. No hybrid garbage either. Plus your pax has nice room to stay in. Tips have been given for this.


What car are you driving? 
Ever been in a Prius? You would be surprised on the room on the inside.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Iann said:


> What car are you driving?
> Ever been in a Prius? You would be surprised on the room on the inside.


It doesn't matter what car I'm driving. I would cancel on you if you rolled up to me with a Prius. Juss sayen. Yes it gets better mileage than me. Fact is, I hate the people who drive them. I don't know what it is with those things, common to see the jerkoff drivers in them.

Also the hybrids....

Well we had a driver in one break down on the highway a few months ago in summer at night. Somebody drunk was driving well over 100mph hit it,. It exploded and killed a young lady instantly.

Then had the passenger yank out the driver and another pax to rescue them from the inferno from the batteries.

Very sad story. There is a rose lined wreath on the highway wall from her family.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

100mph can kill anyone at any time. Gas, hybrid, electric, that is a near death sentence.

Back to the topic, let's see those pictures of trip computers.










Chevy Cruze 1.4T automatic, mostly highway driving


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> You guys have to admit that hybrids are playing the game on easy mode. Come on, let's see some hypermiling in a Toyota 4Runner or Chevy Tahoe.


23 mpg in a 2018 Suburban


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ummm yeah if I break 19mpg in the city I just hit the lotto!!

Now on the Hwy i can hit 26 Mpg!! 😛😛😛


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

19.6 with a 2018 edge


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Pics later but 57.7 highest average is 47 ish Not hybrid It's a Chevy


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

About 35mpg avg. Toyota Corolla 2016. 42 Hwy and 32 in town. (I stay away from traffic (not the band They Rock!))


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

75 MPG on average 2019 Prius XLE hyper milleing while doing Uber
When not doing Uber i get 95 MPG on average


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> 75 MPG on average 2019 Prius XLE hyper milleing while doing Uber
> When not doing Uber i get 95 MPG on average


And it only takes about.... Ummm 20 mins to reach hwy speed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ohnos said:


> Pics later but 57.7 highest average is 47 ish Not hybrid It's a Chevy


BEING TOWED DOES NOT COUNT !


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Fuel economy can be difficult to measure accurately but your car might give you an estimate of how you are doing. What's the biggest number you saw on a trip? Include your engine spec and route.
> 
> View attachment 385394
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

11


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You're mileage is decent, but your weather sucks! :biggrin:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're mileage is decent, but your weather sucks! :biggrin:


&#129398;

Freezing at night, very dry, sunny and warm in the day. I like it. It's less bitterly cold than most of the east coast and midwest, but it's no southern California for sure.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

118 MPGe

(MPGe is the amount of equivlent energy an electric car uses in the context of miles per gallon. It's a measure of an EV's efficiency (body design, battery architecture, etc.) and varies from one EV to another.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> 118 MPGe
> 
> (MPGe is the amount of equivlent energy an electric car uses in the context of miles per gallon. It's a measure of an EV's efficiency (body design, battery architecture, etc.) and varies from one EV to another.


Chevy Bolt? Nissan Leaf?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Bolt.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> 118 MPGe
> 
> (MPGe is the amount of equivlent energy an electric car uses in the context of miles per gallon. It's a measure of an EV's efficiency (body design, battery architecture, etc.) and varies from one EV to another.


I wish I could get the computer on mine to toggle between MPGe and MPG. It only shows MPGe and I want to know MPG so I keep a fuel log on my desk.

The current rolling average says 34MPGe but my log book says I'm doing 52MPG on my hybrid minivan.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Since this thread was mentioned elsewhere today maybe we can revive it and I'll do so with my 106.6MPG... I was mostly on battery for that tank and after all said and done my tank average was 76MPG.

Over all for the past 9k my average has been 55MPG.


----------



## uberNewbSD (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll flex a bit..... 

~150 MPGe Hyundai Ioniq EV.  Love that car!


----------

